# Black Chevrolet & Buick Wheel Chips



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Set of four 2.20 inch emblems. Had a set of these on my Impala, looked great.
They are all black and silver. There are no scratches on any sets... they are covered in plastic that can be removed and have self adhesive backs that hold great. Included picture of what they look like on spinner, but they not adhered on in pic. Nice, simple, and cheap! Only $13 Shipped!

Paypal: [email protected]


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Oct 13 2010, 11:51 AM~18800124
> *Set of four 2.20 inch emblems.  Had a set of these on my Impala, looked great.
> They are all black and silver.  There are no scratches on any sets... they are covered in plastic that can be removed and have self adhesive backs that hold great.  Included picture of what they look like on spinner, but they not adhered on in pic.  Nice, simple, and cheap!  Only $13 Shipped!
> 
> ...


$13 FOR BOTH SETS? PAYPAL READY.... HOW MANY SETS OF EACH DO YOU HAVE? :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

No, $13 for each set of 4. A bunch haha, PM returned.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Didn't think people would be confused but it's $13 for your choice of the Chevrolet OR Buick.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Why does no one carry olds. ships


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

no idea.. I had these in Lincoln logos before and they were real nice but they don't have them anymore either. Will let you know if I see any.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way+Oct 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18800663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

I can do two sets of 4 for $20 SHIPPED... that's 8 emblems.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Few sets already sold and on their way! Hit me up ya'll, these good chips just to save too for next car or extras.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Keep those orders coming! Hit me up!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Need Lincoln ones brother..


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Oct 16 2010, 08:07 PM~18830101
> *Need Lincoln ones brother..
> *


X2!! Id definitely get some


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

haha same here


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

U going to get any Lincoln ones??


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Not that I know of but course I'll have em up if i do. Thanks!


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

no paypal, how bout money order ? need the ones for buick.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes money orders too, PMd. Anyone else just PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Got em goin on ebay as well...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...K%3AMESELX%3AIT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 13 2010, 12:09 PM~18800709
> *Why does no one carry olds. ships
> *


they sell some nice ones on ebay but theyre 40$


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

I need a set of the black chevy bowtie. Ill pm on monday.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Pmd


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Flips Monte (Oct 28, 2008)

do you take money orders? no pay pal.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Course! Just sent out two sets through Money Order... n one guy sent cash. Pm'd


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

just got my set for the regal. thanks again homie :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Preciate it! feel to post pic when ya get em on ur spinners!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

its a lil off, i didnt center it right but alot better than seeing the hole there LOL thanks again homie


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

look great on them cross lace, preciate it!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll take a set of Chevy if you still have


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks for your order!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Got just ONE chevy left! And a handful of Buicks.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Nov 11 2010, 01:19 PM~19043583
> *thanks for your order!
> *


thank you very much just got mine today ill post pics tomarrow of them on my car


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 9 2010, 03:16 PM~19027145
> *I'll take a set of Chevy if you still have
> *


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

ey lookin good homie, preciate ya puttin the pic up!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Nov 17 2010, 03:48 PM~19094230
> *ey lookin good homie, preciate ya puttin the pic up!
> *


you have any chevy sets left?...might have to jump on another set


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

homie i got u!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

i need a set of the buicks logo shipped up the street.


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aye homie, I missed u last time...u havin any more chevy ones, if so. pm mr. jus need a set


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Pms returned


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Got a fresh order of emblems in... $13 shipped, hit me up!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

OLDS............


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i wish haha


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE EMBLEMS..THERE NICE


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Finally got more Buicks in! 4 emblems for $13 SHIPPED, 8 for only $20! Cheapest wheel emblems on LayItLow!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Lotta folks want spares... but not an extra four.... soo if you want an extra two, so 6 emblems, i got you for $17 SHIPPED!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

shoutout to the homie spec in hawaii who got a set for his 58!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

$13 SHIPPED FOR 4 EMBLEMS! 

WANT SPARES?

Add $4 for 2 more.... $7 for 4 more!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

$13 SHIPPED for FOUR!


----------



## 2DCADDY (Feb 14, 2008)

u get more chevy i need eight


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

i got you homie!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

FRESH SHIPMENT IN!

*ALL PRICES SHIPPED!

4 for $13
6 for $17
8 for $20

Get those spares

Paypal: [email protected]*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Oct 16 2010, 11:36 PM~18830991
> *X2!! Id definitely get some
> *


X3!!!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Wish I had them, just the chevy n buick ones.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

_*TTT fot the HOMIE!!! ALWAYS COMING THRU FOR ME!!! I ORDERED 3 SETS ALREADY FROM HIM AND NO PROBLEMS OR ISSUES!! THEY LOOK DOPE ON MY 72 MONTE!! *_


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

preciate it homie!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

*T
T
T

*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

$13 shipped for 4 emblems!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

$13 shipped for 4!


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ill take two sets,i dont have paypal but i can send you the money by mail


Cali Way said:


> I can do two sets of 4 for $20 SHIPPED... that's 8 emblems.


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ill take two sets,i dont have paypal but i can send you the money by mail


i got you homie!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Finally some more orders comin in haha. $13 for FOUR emblems SHIPPED!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

FRESH PICS SHOWING WITH COVER OFF 1 OF THEM


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Sellin like crazy on eBay!


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> Sellin like crazy on eBay!


 Interested. Please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

got you homie!


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

​


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

any colors availible


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

No sir, just the gold ones I also have listed.


----------

